

Really Hard Work - skmurphy
http://david-smith.org/blog/2013/03/06/really-hard-work/

======
skmurphy
Key points:

I often hear that the key to success in life is a lot of hard work.

A better phrase would be to say that the key to success is persistent work.

In my experience the people who succeed outlasted their peers for long enough
to confront opportunities well prepared.

